# Left or Right Foot Forward?



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

I was just wondering how you guys ride. I think that most people ride with their right foot forward when doing tricks, drops, etc. But I ride with my left foot forward. Just feels right for me.


----------



## huntforlife (Jun 11, 2004)

Right....just feels right. Probably correlated to that, when I used to have a cromo railed saddle, I bent the right side worse than the left.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I always thought that more people would ride with their left foot forward because that's how it is with all the sports that involve boards.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Left foot foward. Seems wrong as I am right handed and skated and surfed goofy foot(right foot forward). The left foot foward just feels good and right. I've tried right and just feel.....goofy.  

Jeremy


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I know I have a definite preference, but just sitting here at the computer, I can't tell you which it is. I even stood up and acted like I was riding down a steep techy drop.  Left, I think but I voted for "I don't know".

Edit: I just realized I might have some photographic evidence hidden away on my hard drive. Yep. left.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Try goofy footing...*



bedheadben said:


> I was just wondering how you guys ride. I think that most people ride with their right foot forward when doing tricks, drops, etc. But I ride with my left foot forward. Just feels right for me.


I usually put the foot forward closest to the apex of the corner or side of the hill and the rear foot has the most weight on it and I keep the pedals flat and parallel to the groung. This helps me with cornering on the downhill. But when I'm not thinking, it's the left foot.

There is a test to tell if you are left or right foot dominant. When you are standing still, and not thinking about it, when you reach and step forward that foot you use is your dominant. Also its your kicking foot (duh)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*yup*

me 2. left foot forward--seems like something the miltary instilled. amusingly enuf tho, 20 yrs ago in basic training-i got the step off with the left foot first part down pat--but the left arm wanted to swing forward too--the exact opposite of a properly coordinated military person---the drills had fun with me for a few days to say the least.



mountaingoatepics said:


> Left foot foward. Seems wrong as I am right handed and skated and surfed goofy foot(right foot forward). The left foot foward just feels good and right. I've tred right and just feel.....goofy.
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> Also its your kicking foot (duh)


actually my right foot is my best kicking foot when standing with my left foot being the grounded one. But I'm just a bit ...goofy  anyway

Jeremy


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Both ways. Usually left (I'm right footed) but try to ride with the right foot forward to train myself to balance in a different way and use the other leg on longer rides.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*goofy footing for cornering?*



mountaingoatepics said:


> Left foot foward. Seems wrong as I am right handed and skated and surfed goofy foot(right foot forward). The left foot foward just feels good and right. I've tried right and just feel.....goofy.
> 
> Jeremy


Do you ever notice your forward foot in cornering? I have to pay attention to this when my pedal will scrape on stuff in fast or leaning corners if the inside foot is back. So I flip back and forth. You can see where your front foot is going to hit in your peripherial vision easier

Its kind of a fun thing to do too. I also draw left-handed but play a guitar (badly) right-handed.

jb


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*strange i ride goofy on skateboard but left foot on the bike*

not that i'm any good on a skateboard!

okay i dont know if biking is any different.

iin any case im a rightie and it feels right since if i go over a log or something i can follow up with a power stroke with my right.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

So, uh, what happens when you're mongo footed?

I saw the "official" poll on the home page and started trying to pay attention (like it really matters). I would say that, on straights, I favor the left foot.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Left foot forward, and I'm regular-footed for board sports.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

Left foot forward! I'm a lefty, and skate/surf goofy, but when I ride it's left foot forward. I try to alternative occasionally, like taking off with my right foot at traffic lights, still feels a little unnatural though.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bedheadben said:


> I was just wondering how you guys ride. I think that most people ride with their right foot forward when doing tricks, drops, etc. But I ride with my left foot forward. Just feels right for me.


actually, most people ride left foot fwd.....or, similar question for roadies "which foot do you clip out with when you get to a stop light". do a group ride & look around - most people will have their left foot on the ground.

i'm a right foot forward rider. goofy foot on a snowboard too. i've taught myself to coast on my road bike with either foot forward/down but when it comes to riding steep or technical stuff on the mtb it's right foot fwd or i feel off balance.

rt - a little goofy

yup, definitely right foot fwd...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow. Those are the opposite poll results I was expecting to see. I thought I was just strange. My dominant foot is my right one, but I ride with my left foot forward.

Interesting...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm having a hard time imagining which foot I keep forward. I do know that when I jump I must have my right foot forward or I'm very uncomfortable (and a bad fall is forthcomming, lol). Stands to reason I ride tech d/h sections right foot forward as well. Hmmmm, i'll check it out next time i ride.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

So then it is probably right foot forward for you.


----------



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

*both?neither?*

no fixed gear option?

when I ride freewheel I switch it up, but when I don't think about it I'm a lefty forward. And I h20 ski and ride wakeboard goofy (right forward).


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I always coast with my left foot forward--- same as on a snow board or surf board. I try to practice keeping the right foot forward---it's good to be comfortable with both.

And I usually unclip my left foot first. Of course this becomes a problem when the ground is tilting towards my right side. That's when I have an embarrasing non-moving fall.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Goofy all the way.*

Think I'm a lefty all the way.

Write with my left hand, kick with my left foot. Snowboard Goofy.

And yeah, right foot forward on the bike.

(Hope nobody has seen me in the office about 5 minutes ago... Would be pretty hard to explain... Kinda like when a colleague - female - stepped into my office and I was holding a tape measurer, pointing down my crotch... She has an awesome sense of humor, as the rest of my agency... and you can imagine the jokes. And I was just trying to measure my inseam...) 

EDIT: Found the proof...


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

When I was at the NORBA downhill competion at Mt Snow last year, I was talking to a couple of the downhillers and one of them said he keeps his left foot forward so his right foot can act as a rear derailer protector. Food for thought


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Left foot forward for me, and regular foot when I pretended to be a skateboarder as a kid.

What's so weird to me are the times I actually try to ride right foot forward. I feel so out of control and out of balance. Maybe there's some use to making yourself descend that purposefully?


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

After extensive picture research I can conclude it's left most of the time and right now and then. Weird cause I'm goofy when it come to snow boarding...


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Yo ben,

D'you see this:

http://www.mtbr.com/polls/polls.asp?id=1107

-g


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> aor, similar question for roadies "which foot do you clip out with when you get to a stop light". do a group ride & look around - most people will have their left foot on the ground.


reduces the odds of getting grease and chainring tattoos....


----------



## dirtbag (Dec 30, 2003)

goofy


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I am trying to learn everything equally with both feet. No reason you can't bunny hop almost equally with both feet.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

i think it is right foot forward most of the time, because when i get ready to do a hard righthand switchback, i have to conciously put my right foot back, and it always feels weird. on the lefties, i automatically have the right foot forward, and feel much more comfortable.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> Do you ever notice your forward foot in cornering? I have to pay attention to this when my pedal will scrape on stuff in fast or leaning corners if the inside foot is back. So I flip back and forth. You can see where your front foot is going to hit in your peripherial vision easier.


I'm alway's putting the inside pedal at 12 o'clock when I'm cornering.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

gregg said:


> Yo ben,
> 
> D'you see this:
> 
> ...


I didn't see that when I posted this.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

bedheadben said:


> My dominant foot is my right one, but I ride with my left foot forward.


This makes perfect sense. If your dominate foot is right it makes sense to me that you would ride with your right foot back and your left forward. It seems to me that the rear legs utilizes ones hamstring more than the front leg. But maybe that's just a mental and comfort thing.

I have been trying to switch it up. I have been trying to make more endo turns in order to make tight switchbacks. I can make clockwise endo turns much better than I can counter-clockwise turns because I ride with my right leg back and use my thigh on my seat to help rotate my body around. With my left leg forward there is nothing to push on my seat. So I need to either get comfortable riding with my left leg backwards to I can push on my seat or I need to learn to endo turn counter-clockwise without using my seat.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, it makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Right handed, right footed, and left foot forward always.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, I thought it would be way more even than this. More than twice as many people ride with their left foot forward than right?


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 7, 2004)

I found that when I jump or bunnyhop with my right foot forward my bike kicks to the side naturally. My right foot/leg is dominant. So I taught myself to keep my left foot forward and it seems to give me more control. At first I couldn't hop as high, but things got better after some practice.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

I feel like a fish out of water w/ my right foot forward- on any bike, can't ride a board so I have no idea, right handed on everything...


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*duplicate*

duplicate


----------



## john trials (Sep 20, 2005)

I am right handed, but I definitely prefer my left foot forward on the bike.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Left foot forward is a natural, athletic position for most right handers. Think about a right handed person throwing: a football, baseball, bowling etc.


----------



## kevy007 (Mar 3, 2006)

some of you guys ride with your pedals level in corners? do you skid around corners as well?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Dooplicate post. My bad.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Write right handed

Throw most stuff with my right hand (see below)

Kick stuff with my right foot

Right foot forward on boards

Throw a frisbee with my left hand (I know, WTF???)

Based on pics of me riding, I ride left foot foreward about 75% of the time, right foreward the other 25%.


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

Left is my natural "leading foot".

But lately I have been trying to spnd more time right foot forward so it feels more comfortable for lefthanders and traversing with the upslope to my left. It seems to be working.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a leftie and my right foot is leading the way when going down  

Marko


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I'm an odd one... im right handed, but i can write with both hands (not equally well), anyways:

left foot forward biking,
skateboard goofy
snowboard regular (although i can go both ways equally well now)
hockey lefty
golf righty
...it goes on and on like that.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Both

Just looked back through a bunch of ride photos and found several each way.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm rather surprised by how many people ride with left forward.. Seems like the majority of people are right handed I would have thought that true for bikes and feet!


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*that inside foot...*



Dwight Moody said:


> I'm alway's putting the inside pedal at 12 o'clock when I'm cornering.


I do that too. Especially when its a tight downhill switchback.

When climbing switchbacks I focus on my inside foot and put the most pressure and focus there.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*nope*



kevy007 said:


> some of you guys ride with your pedals level in corners? do you skid around corners as well?


No. I keep extra downward pressure on the outer pedal (rear) as I go around and pedal as I exit. There's no need to skid.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

*rt* said:


> actually, most people ride left foot fwd.....or, similar question for roadies "which foot do you clip out with when you get to a stop light". do a group ride & look around - most people will have their left foot on the ground.


Wierd..I ride with my right foot forward, but when I have to unclip I ALWAYS unclip my left one first. I also bail easier if im going to fall on my left side.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Woah. I wonder why that is? Try riding with your left foot forward and see if you are any good at it.


----------



## kiwiwulf (Jan 31, 2004)

As a natural goofy footer it is left foot forward


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*That's wierd.*



mountaingoatepics said:


> Left foot foward. Seems wrong as I am right handed and skated and surfed goofy foot(right foot forward). The left foot foward just feels good and right. I've tried right and just feel.....goofy.
> 
> Jeremy


Me too. I've always been right leged, but goofy footed. Yet I ride with my left foot foward...


----------



## AaronD (Oct 20, 2005)

left foot foward for me. also left foot foward for snwboarding, though odly enough, right foot foward for skateboarding and then left again for wakeboarding. i cant skateboard with my left foward...wierd...im ambidextrious when it comes to my hands


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I ride with my left foot forward eventhough I use my right leg/hand/whatever to do anything.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

kiwiwulf said:


> As a natural goofy footer it is left foot forward


I don't know man, I surf right forward and that's considered goofy, no? Frontside lefts and all. Most people surf frontside rights, and that's considered 'regular foot'.

The really weird thing is I bike left foot forward. If I try surfing left forward or bike right forward it feels really odd. I don't get it.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

my left guides me.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm. It is so strange, it is worth knowing all this information.


----------



## nViATi (Jan 6, 2006)

Left foot forward and left foot for power stroke or power surge for wheelie drops. I kick stuff with my right foot though... and I'm also a right handed person.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

right handed, right footed, right foot forward....left eyed though

Stu


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, I never though about the power stroke thing. Because whenever I do that, I do it with my right foot even though I am left foot forward.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

strange, i guess im goofy on a bike (right foot forward) but im regular in all board sports, right handed and extemely non ambidextrous.

^ what is a power stroke?
is it where you just pump one foot up and down to move.


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

I can't stand left foot forward, it just feels so weird. right foot forward all the way! (i'm a left hander btw )


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hofferfish said:


> strange, i guess im goofy on a bike (right foot forward) but im regular in all board sports, right handed and extemely non ambidextrous.
> 
> ^ what is a power stroke?
> is it where you just pump one foot up and down to move.


A powerstroke is like a quick little kick with one of your feet usually to get the front end off the ground.


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Right foot, also the foot that starts...*



johnnyb said:


> I usually put the foot forward closest to the apex of the corner or side of the hill and the rear foot has the most weight on it and I keep the pedals flat and parallel to the groung. This helps me with cornering on the downhill. But when I'm not thinking, it's the left foot.
> 
> There is a test to tell if you are left or right foot dominant. When you are standing still, and not thinking about it, when you reach and step forward that foot you use is your dominant. Also its your kicking foot (duh)


.....the pedaling. As a result of using my right foot to start my pedaling, my right calf has actually passed the size of my left calf. Make sense? When starting from a dead stop or after coasting, I use my right leg to start the power to the rear wheel, and after more than fifteen years of Mt. Biking, my right calf is larger than my left, by about 1 inch. It also looks more impressive (read:RIPPED) than my left. I do however, if I am making a right turn, right is forward, left, then the left is forward.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm right handed and kick with my right foot.

It seems natural that this would imply that when I ride I have my left foot forward, as my right leg is dominant and want to use that as a power stroke leg and have it wound up and ready to go. Cornering, the inside leg is always leading.

On a board, I'm goofy and go with the right forward. I've been thinking about this thread a lot at work lately. I'm a ski tech at the Ski Barn at Snowshoe. When we're setting up snowboards, we always ask the customer, "right or left foot forward?". Beginners never know how to answer this, so if we know its their first time we'll ask "what foot do you kick with?" instead. Whichever they say is the foot we put the rear of the board, but after I read this I started to think this isn't really the correct question. Using myself as an example, I would have answered that I kick with my right, and they would have set me up opposite of how I actually board. So I started talking to the most veteran ski techs in the shop about it. I found two alternative ways of finding out the best way to ascertain which way to set up boards.

1) Place a board without bindings on the floor. Stand them behind the board and tell them were facing downhill. Then tell them we need to measure the distance between their feet to set up the bindings (a lie). Tell them to step on the board. Voila. It's always correct, but it takes a little too much time when we are busy. Luckily, John showed me my new method...

2) Ask them to stand across the counter from us with their back towards us. We say, "just relax". Then we give them a slight shove between the shoulder blades. Whichever foot leads forward to catch themselves is the foot that goes forward on the board. When John did it to me I led with my right, which is the foot I put forward on the board.

Now, just to confuse things further, I'm right handed, but I shoot pool leftie. That is, my right hand is forward on the cue stick, and my left hand is on the rear. Can't explain this at all.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

davis said:


> I'm right handed and kick with my right foot.
> 
> 1) Place a board without bindings on the floor. Stand them behind the board and tell them were facing downhill. Then tell them we need to measure the distance between their feet to set up the bindings (a lie). Tell them to step on the board. Voila. It's always correct, but it takes a little too much time when we are busy. Luckily, John showed me my new method...
> 
> 2) Ask them to stand across the counter from us with their back towards us. We say, "just relax". Then we give them a slight shove between the shoulder blades. Whichever foot leads forward to catch themselves is the foot that goes forward on the board. When John did it to me I led with my right, which is the foot I put forward on the board.


Why not go with a stock of twin tipped boards and set up all bindings slightly ducked out...say 6 deg. Seems that you could just hand someone an appropriate board for their weight and be done with it.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

smudge said:


> Why not go with a stock of twin tipped boards and set up all bindings slightly ducked out...say 6 deg. Seems that you could just hand someone an appropriate board for their weight and be done with it.


We actually advise against going ducked out, on the premise that its bad for the knees. However, they're paying for the rental so we do show them how to adjust the bindings to suit their tastes. Generally we send them out at 4 deg in the rear and 12 in the front. Its the way I was trained to do it, so that's why I do it that way.

As far as weight determining board length, we do not subscribe to that theory either. Height seems to be a better general indicator, unless you have an unusally heavy for their height person. I know the "weight determines length" thing is widely accepted, but it certainly isn't gospel, and its not the way we do it.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*coaster brakes are the answer*

I skate/snowboard with my right foot forward but bike with the left foot forward. For some reason I was talking about this with a non biking/boarding friend and he had a great theory. When I learned to ride a bike it was on a bike with coaster brakes. Normally, you would want to use your dominant foot (my right) when applying the brakes to lay down a gnarly skid. So I got used to having the right foot back on a bike.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

dir-T said:


> I skate/snowboard with my right foot forward but bike with the left foot forward. For some reason I was talking about this with a non biking/boarding friend and he had a great theory. When I learned to ride a bike it was on a bike with coaster brakes. Normally, you would want to use your dominant foot (my right) when applying the brakes to lay down a gnarly skid. So I got used to having the right foot back on a bike.


That does sound like a pretty good theory for you and me. What's weird is that if you did this poll for surfing I'm pretty sure that even more people would say left foot forward. I could be wrong about that, but I always seem to be fighting the flow because I like to go left.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I power stroke w/ my right foot.


----------



## BikeLust (Nov 5, 2004)

Left foot forwars snowboarding, and surfing. Learned to ride on a BMX with coaster brakes. I think it comes down to which leg is stronger. For wheelie drops, trials type moves, etc, I want my right foot forward for the power stroke. I guess that preference carried over to descending as well.

BL


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

I usualy ride right foot forward, but on long downhills I alternate to rest the muscles. I power stroke with my right leg, do stuff with my right leg, right foot forward on boards, and do every thing but throw a frisbee backhand with my left hand.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

What are we learning from this? Perhaps that for each specific sport, all that really matters is your "hand" orientation when you learned to do it.

I snowboard, surf and skate "regular" but I'm learning to snowboard switch. I doubt I could ever surf switch, mostly because I don't have time time to figure it out. 

When I played lacrosse, I could play from either side nealy equally well with a little loss of accuracy when shooting left handed. Same goes for soccer...all the power is there with the left foot, but a little accuracy lost.

I swing a bat, a golf club, throw a ball, play tennis and shoot firearms right handed. 

I ride a bike most comfortably with my right foot forward. When I was still competing a lot in observed trials, no matter how much I tried, I could never perform big moves riding switch footed. For the most part, I can coast downhill and ride over medium sized logs while riding switch, but I could only bunnyhop curb high at best while my regular best bunny hop was 42" when I was in practice. 

I really don't think your forward foot has much to do with your dominant hand. It's all just what you did when you learned.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Interesting poll  I though more think along the lines of my dominant foot while starting off/track standing. I used to skate board left foot forward and I find my left foot to also be my dominant foot to "push off" with or have forward while track standing and also to unclip faster/easier. Oh and I am right handed, throw right handed for basebal etc, but shoot left when I play Ice Hockey.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm, I think the thing with the coaster brake might be the thing with some of you guys. Now that I think of it, that's probably why I'm left foot forward, because my right foot would normally be back to stomp on the pedal to make it brake.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mountaingoatepics said:


> Left foot foward. Seems wrong as I am right handed and skated and surfed goofy foot(right foot forward). The left foot foward just feels good and right. I've tried right and just feel.....goofy.
> 
> Jeremy


Same as me, isn't that weird? I'm still a goofy snowboarder, I am progressively been able to switch stance though (As i used to when i was a skateboarder). On the bike, however, it just don't feel right. Regular is the way to go for me.


----------



## faradman (Feb 20, 2006)

Left foot forward for me. Though since converting to clipless, I find that my left leg starts to feel the burn during long downhills. To provide relief I'll ride with my right foot forward on occasion (still feels awkward though).

As for skateboarding, I used to be a mongo footed regular. After much criticism from friends, I switched over to the more natural looking non-mongo style pedal =).

I'm a right hander at everything except when swinging a baseball bat. I think thats partially due to the fact that I played several years of tennis and the double backhand just feels more natural to me now.


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok, I've been paying attention now. I'm left foot forward, unless I'm on a side slope that slopes from right down to left. Then I go right foot first.

I think that's right.

Strangely enough, I'm right handed, kick with the left, crank first with the right and lead mostly with the left.


----------



## Ouachita (Jan 28, 2006)

I am right handed and right footed. If possible I will go left foot forward. Left foot forward on wake-board. As with any right handed person, left foot forward when I throw. Left foot forward when I bat or swing. Naturally!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

wait, that would be wierd, batting right handed with your right foot forward!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm mostly right handed, though can throw a ball with both.
In Soccer, I can kick well with both but left edges out as dominant.
On bike and board, left is front... although, while snowboarding, I ride "ducked out" (both feet slightly pointing out), and the only reason for that is because when I bought my board, risers weren't mentioned, and since my feet were too big (even on a wide board), I was getting too much toe drag.

Anyway, on the bike, left foot is usually forward, but I continue to push myself to place the right foot in front when jumping, dropping or pivoting. My theory is that all this has made it much easier for manoeuvering, as the proper balance seems to be distributed more evenly; this especially when doing tricks like tailwhips and table tops... not to say that one can't be a great rider if one gives preference to one foot, but perfecting the switch seems to give me confidence and an added sense of challenge.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I can do either, depending on if there's an obstacle on one side or the other. With no obstacles, I go right foot forward.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

made a dupe, sorry...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm mostly right handed, though can throw a ball with both.
> In Soccer, I can kick well with both but left edges out as dominant.
> On bike and board, left is front... although, while snowboarding, I ride "ducked out" (both feet slightly pointing out), and the only reason for that is because when I bought my board, risers weren't mentioned, and since my feet were too big (even on a wide board), I was getting too much toe drag.
> 
> Anyway, on the bike, left foot is usually forward, but I continue to push myself to place the right foot in front when jumping, dropping or pivoting. My theory is that all this has made it much easier for manoeuvering, as the proper balance seems to be distributed more evenly; this especially when doing tricks like tailwhips and table tops... not to say that one can't be a great rider if one gives preference to one foot, but perfecting the switch seems to give me confidence and an added sense of challenge.


I think I will try riding with my right foot forwards more (even though I am better with my left foot forward) so that I will get better at it. Thanks!


----------

